# Ridley Noah sizing?



## kenken662 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a Noah size M; I'm just short of 5'8". Would medium be too large? This important, because it has an integrated seatpost


----------



## kenken662 (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, 32" inseam


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

kenken662 said:


> I'm looking to buy a Noah size M; I'm just short of 5'8". Would medium be too large? This important, because it has an integrated seatpost


The ISP would be cut and the seat clamp will have a certain amount adjustability. What is the TT length of your current bike? I am 5'8" and a effective top tube length of 56.5cm on the medium would be too big for me. I'd go to a local shop you trust and have them take your measurements and have them determine what size best fits you. By Ridley measurements, I'd be in the XS/S range.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Going by effective top tube, Ridley's seem to run small. I use a M in most bikes, and bought a S in a Ridley Noah RS because of the ETT measurement. Love it so far.

Edit - I think what I have described would be Ridley's running large. Sorry.


----------



## kenken662 (Mar 30, 2013)

How tall are you, and what's your inseam length?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

5'8" on a M Noah? From what I've seen, the M would be too large.

I'm 5'10 and was thinking of going with a M when I was considering a Noah, until I saw one up close and understood it was too big. Also, the headtube is too tall. A S fit me better although if the were to offer something in between it would have been perfect for me. Because of this, I didn't end up buying one.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Im nearly the same dimensions as you, 5'8", 32.5" inseam, and when I asked CC about sizing of an Orion... they agreed that a S was the right size. I was worried it might even be a bit _big_.


----------



## AGW (May 20, 2012)

Ridley runs large. Compare any of their M bikes to any other company's L bike and see the similarities. All the Ridley geometries are the same from bike to bike (i.e. the Noah has the same geo as the Fenix, etc), so if you have a Ridely dealer near you, try out an S or XS in any model to figure out what you need.


----------

